# Netbeans et symbole ou : ||



## Ptit-beignet (21 Avril 2004)

Bonjour a tous,
j'utilise NetBeans qui est un environnement de developpement
java gratuit "www.netbeans.org".
Le probleme c'est que je n'arrive pas a faire le symbole ou ||.
alt-maj-L ne fonctionne pas . 
Je n'ai rien trouvé en rapport avec ca sur le site de netbeans ou sur Google.
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ca serait cool...

A+
Vincent


----------



## la tortue (21 Avril 2004)

Si j'ai bien compris tu utilise un éditeur de texte intégré à ton environnement netbeans. Et là quand tu tapes '||' il te met quoi à la place?


----------



## molgow (21 Avril 2004)

J'ai aussi ce problème pour afficher un "@", pour l'instant je n'ai pas trouvé d'autres solutions que le copier-coller. 

PS pour la tortue: oui tu as bien compris. C'est d'ailleurs tout l'intérêt d'utiliser un IDE tel que NetBeans que d'avoir un éditeur de texte - (interface) compilateur tout en un.


----------



## GrandGibus (21 Avril 2004)

J'ai le même problème sous Eclipse (M6 ou M7, je sais plus), quand on est sous le type d'éditeur par défaut (pas celui natif)...

T'as pas moyen de reconfigurer les raccourcis clavier dans les préférences (comme c'est le cas avec Eclipse)

Sinon, j'ai rien trouvé de mieux qu'un bon vieux copier coller... mais c'est chiant !


----------



## thomzz (22 Avril 2004)

Ouais c'est vraiment nul ça!! Et pareil pour les crochets, ça envoi le débuggeur!

Pour les pipes, chez moi ça marche si dans la barre de menu on laisse un menu ouvert. Je sait pas si c'est bien clair dit comme ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## GrandGibus (23 Avril 2004)

Je viens de migrer en M8 (eclipse 3.0) et toujours le même soucis...


----------

